# Who going to win Augusta ASA Pro am in mens pro



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Can Danny Mcarthey win two in a row.

Will Levi Morgan come back stronger than ever?

How about new face, is there a possiabilty we will see a new face on winners podium.:mg:

Whats your thoughts! 

Danny Evans going to slip in there and win one. Maybe this one is his.

I got to pull for my Okies 

Art brown and Jamie Jamison

Arkansas buddys Nathan and Chris Hacker hopefully hold there own.

DB


DB


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

i'm going with Jeff Hopkins...or Levi...or McCarthy...who knows???

i'm pulling for McCarthy...but i think Hopkins will win...


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

Im going to go with christenberry on this one!


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

I would say levi, mccarthy, or darrin, but who knows anything can happen, but danny and levi and shooting good


----------



## Wes_C7 (Feb 24, 2010)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Im going to go with christenberry on this one!


 Same here..today is his birthday..so I'm sure he will have his game face on!


----------



## drivebytrucker (Dec 6, 2007)

christenberry won't win because he won't be there...he posted on his facebook he's not going to make it...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> Im going to go with christenberry on this one!


Aint going to happen. He representing team USA in Croatia.
DB


----------



## 1denogean (Jan 9, 2009)

levi is going to win


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

Danny Mcarthey .


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

I hope Danny Evans pulls it off but Levi and McCarthey are gonna be tough to beat. Of course Tim Gillingham could surprise everyone and bring his A-Game. :thumb:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

YankeeRebel said:


> I hope Danny Evans pulls it off but Levi and McCarthey are gonna be tough to beat. Of course Tim Gillingham could surprise everyone and bring his A-Game. :thumb:


Tim hit 50% 12's at Paris. Take away those two fives and he was there. He keeps it up he could be tough.
DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

DB are yu a Pro Archer Stalker? )))))))))))))))))


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> DB are yu a Pro Archer Stalker? )))))))))))))))))


I enjoy watching the best of the best. Just like talking about the big football game or any other sporting event. Who do you think might win? Been known to walk a few courses of pros and watch and take a few pictures. Had your money I would be going to Augusta.
DB


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> I enjoy watching the best of the best. Just like talking about the big football game or any other sporting event. Who do you think might win? Been known to walk a few courses of pros and watch and take a few pictures. Had your money I would be going to Augusta.
> DB


Leaving for Augusta tomorrow only about 8 hour drive. I would like to see a first timer win but if not Danny is my pick. Have not shot at a 3D target in 2 months it has rained seems like everyday and if not raining the wind has been 20 mph!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

jeff is way overdue. i just don't know if he's got that fire in the belly.

it could be one of them young pups...that'd be a hoot.

so....i'm going with Levi Morgan.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

cenochs said:


> Leaving for Augusta tomorrow only about 8 hour drive. I would like to see a first timer win but if not Danny is my pick. Have not shot at a 3D target in 2 months it has rained seems like everyday and if not raining the wind has been 20 mph!


Good luck, buddies left today. Rain may be headed that way.
DB


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

i say Danny MC makes it two in a row!


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

Levi


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

Art brown

Why not?

Joe


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm going with Adam Hayden.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3dfevr#1 said:


> I'm going with Adam Hayden.


 love to see that.


----------



## mrmojo3d (Nov 20, 2009)

Terry Reynolds from Michigan is going to win again real soon hope it is this one


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Man, it's hard to tell. I think Danny Evans has a real good chance. I'd like to see him have it. My gut says Levi or McCarthy. Tim Gillingham is due and is getting better each shoot too!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Levi...


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Levi.


----------



## skhshooter (Mar 24, 2010)

I Shot with Adam Hayden today. He shot great with 14 up! I hope he wins it! Good Luck Adam


----------



## cd3d (Dec 28, 2005)

Good shooting Adam!  1st after day one.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Danny McCarthy, gotta root for the WI guy.


----------



## tntone (Aug 13, 2006)

mcCarthy is 6 up....


----------



## asa_low12 (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm pulling for Nathan...


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> Danny McCarthy, gotta root for the WI guy.


+1....on Danny! :thumb:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

3dfevr#1 said:


> I'm going with Adam Hayden.


well, pard...he's makin' you look like a prophet!

let's hope he can put it on 'em tomorrow too.


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah he's due. He has shot so well already this year. Anyone that knows him understands it couldn't happen to a more deserving super guy. One thing I know, IF he wins he will give praise where it is due.


----------



## Droptine (Feb 10, 2003)

Goza will win this one, its his time!!!


----------



## 3dfevr#1 (Dec 1, 2008)

Brandon Reyes shot well and won. My guy had a couple 5's on yardage but will be back.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm guessing Brandon. lain:


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Well, who won?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Really good to see some news names in the top five shoot off. Really nice to see Brandon Reyes win one. I remember shooting with Brandon in Open B class many years ago. He certianly paid his dues. Heard the courses were long and tough.
DB


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Congrats Brandon!!!


----------

